
Major security breach discovered in Amadeus flight booking system - mderazon
https://www.safetydetective.com/blog/major-security-breach-discovered-affecting-nearly-half-of-all-airline-travelers-worldwide/
======
wwayer
This major security breach had nothing to do with the core Amadeus system,
which the TechCrunch article described as "an outdated and archaic passenger
record system." This breach was in the web-facing interface that has been
layered on top of the core system, which is modern and undoubtedly implemented
using the same standards and methods as any other web application.

------
mderazon
Also reported here: [https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/15/amadeus-airline-
booking-vu...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/15/amadeus-airline-booking-
vulnerability-passenger-records/)

